# I am not proud of it...but some drivers are just stuck on stupid



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Today I needed a ride to my doctors appointment so I open the lyft app, type in the necessary information and wait to be paired with a driver. Along comes this guy Gayth with a 4.6 rating....knowing already what was coming I waited.

Here it is...the text "Hi. This is lyft driver can I Know where u going???" That is it verbatim

So I shake my head and respond with this "I am a fellow driver. Don't play this game with me. I am reporting you to Lyft. Go driver for Uber" And I cancel the ride

So I go for round 2. Request and up pops AJ rating 5.0 and personal plate SAKENAH ... I point this out for a reason so stick with me. I figure he has a 5.0 because he is either new or is really that awesome, so I relax but wait for it...and here it comes

"Hey
What's your destination?"

I about throw my phone across the street...but take a deep breath and respond "I am a fellow driver. Don't play this game with me. I am reporting you to Lyft. Go drive for uber"
Then added "Turn off your app if you aren't going to drive" .. and I cancel

Try number 3 and up pops Stephen, rating 4.9 ... I know Stephen, he is a great guy and we had a great ride last time. So I dont expect a text but here it comes "Hey there, I am dropping off someone else and will be to you in 5 minutes is that ok?"

WOW....what a difference. I should note that Gayth and AJ were both 5 minutes from me .... no excuse fellas.

On my trip back I got Chi....rating 4.7 and he dutifully arrives after texting me he is stuck in traffic but will be there. When he arrives he smiles, shakes my hand and says, please relax.. He is from Vietnam where he drove cab for 15 years there.

Totals for both trips:

Stephen ... 7.00 total fare, 50% off today so I get charged 3.50, and tip him 10.00

Chi .. total fare 13.50 (primetime) minus 50% off minus 5$ credit from Lyft when I wrote to them complaining about AJ and Gayth ... who I am sure have gotten the you are cancelling too many people message.Plus 10.00 tip

Now here is why I say AJ and Gayth were stupid....when you are picking up a Lyft driver, you KNOW they are a driver because of the profile picture....don't play the games and know that the fellow driver will probably be the best ride you have all day. I am also letting you guys who play this game know that as passengers get in complaining about others asking destination then having them cancel, I am showing them, after the ride is done, how to get to Lyfts website, where to go, and what to say. Knock it the hell off....unless your end goal is deactivation in which case #Lyft on


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Let's see how many drivers now try and justify being crooked by blaming Uber/Lyft. I don't care how crooked you think the company is there is no justification from ripping off or pissing off customers.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I agree....you are pissing off MY customers and affecting MY bottom line by doing this and then they eventually get into my car.....That is why I am going OUT OF MY WAY to make sure the passengers know how to effectively complain to Lyft. . and by the recent threads about email warning and one driver deactivation I suspect Lyft is on to this game and giving complaints from PAX 100% credibility and following up action with the driver. I dont want to sound racist here...but this has happened to me several times and it seems to be drivers with a heritage that is a certain region of the world. I am not profiling, but I have yet to have someone else do this to me. I am done with it ... I use Lyft as a passenger a lot and will make sure to screen shot everything and make sure lyft gets a copy of it


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I tell my riders all the time, if a driver calls or texts for your destination cancel immediately and order a new driver. I say they are cherry picking rides. They will make you wait so you cancel so they can collect a free fee.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I agree with you. Driving for Lyft or Uber is not a straight-forward gig. It's very much a lottery, but what it consistently is is customer service. I take nearly every ping and I never cancel on a driver unless they no show. Some may think I'm a sucker, and maybe I am, but I am profitable. I'm not doing this to get rich and I barely do it part time. I put in 6-12 hours a week on the weekends and I clear after expenses about $600 per month and that's okay with me. It's not a lot of money, but it's enough to put away for savings. I can live off of my salary. I know for many, rideshare is all they have and that's fine, but it's a customer service business and you think you're screwing over Uber/Lyft, when all you're really doing is screwing over the pax. The average pax doesn't know what we know. They know what Lyft and Uber tell them or what the read in the press. Don't take it out on them. I know I'm going to get hated on because of this, but so be it.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

Seriously? Drivers are doing that? and them they complain here in the forums how unfair it is for them to get deactivated. I mean I know there is many trips that zucks but you are really inviting people to report you if you text a question like that and then cancel the ping. Unreal!


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Don't expect too much when Uber pretty much allows anyone to drive for them, with some exceptions like Austin, Houston, Ny and maybe a couple of others. Not that I condone drivers trying to cheat the pax, but keep in mind you get what you pay for. I fault some of the drivers for driving at those below $1/mile rates. As long as they keep driving, uber will continue to cut the rates. That explains a lot of the decline in service.


----------



## Ubersanjose (Apr 3, 2016)

When you accept a lyft passenger you can look at their profile and most of the time it will tell you their final destination.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Now that Uber does not de-activate you for letting pings expire, if you do not intend to cover the trip, just do not accept it. While the settlement does not apply to Lyft, I would assume that Lyft would let its terms govern Lyft policy, thus, if Lyft has not put out a statement that it will not de-activate for not accepting summonses, I would assume that it will not de-activate for not accepting summonses, lest someone sue it, as well.

Thus, on Lyft, if you are not going to cover the summons, do not accept it. Since there are so many TNC drivers out there, if you are not going to come to fetch me, someone will, eventually.

I have taken all of three UberX rides and several Uber Taxi rides. I have yet to take a Lyft ride, but, the next time that I need a ride, I plan to take a Lyft ride, if, for no other reason, to see what it is like.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Today I needed a ride to my doctors appointment so I open the lyft app, type in the necessary information and wait to be paired with a driver. Along comes this guy Gayth with a 4.6 rating....knowing already what was coming I waited.
> 
> Here it is...the text "Hi. This is lyft driver can I Know where u going???" That is it verbatim
> 
> ...


Hey dumb question I'm sure but how can you tell by the profile picture?


----------



## 666cartman666 (Feb 25, 2016)

I guess these guys don't realize that Lyft is the one that is forwarding the texts.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Hey dumb question I'm sure but how can you tell by the profile picture?


The background of a drivers picture is always green turf


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Today I needed a ride to my doctors appointment so I open the lyft app, type in the necessary information and wait to be paired with a driver. Along comes this guy Gayth with a 4.6 rating....knowing already what was coming I waited.
> 
> Here it is...the text "Hi. This is lyft driver can I Know where u going???" That is it verbatim
> 
> ...


This wouldn't happen if fuber and lyft would show rider pick up and destination before accepting ping, this way if you don't see the ride as being profitable for you you let it go to someone who does without the rider having to re request the ride.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

it goes both ways. I've had problem driver-pax. They're just like regular pax..they don't tip, they go short distances, are not friendly. Small select few are great, but the rest are the same when they revert to pax mode.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

macchiato said:


> it goes both ways. I've had problem driver-pax. They're just like regular pax..they don't tip, they go short distances, are not friendly. Small select few are great, but the rest are the same when they revert to pax mode.


That's a shame... Whenever I need a ride, I always take Lyft (you'll see my ugly mug smiling with a green bush behind me) and I always tip, you'll need to be a pretty crappy driver for me not to tip


----------



## claimbuster (Mar 25, 2016)

With the new policy, I'm not taking any pings that are farther away than 8 minutes. If I'm going to get a $2.49 trip, at least I don't have gobs of time invested in it.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

666cartman666 said:


> I guess these guys don't realize that Lyft is the one that is forwarding the texts.


The do not read the content of the text that is sent through the system, they have no idea what is actually being sent. There is no way for them to monitor every text.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Rick N. said:


> This wouldn't happen if fuber and lyft would show rider pick up and destination before accepting ping, this way if you don't see the ride as being profitable for you you let it go to someone who does without the rider having to re request the ride.


Then some customers would never get picked up, it is about the customer not you the driver.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Rick N. said:


> This wouldn't happen if fuber and lyft would show rider pick up and destination before accepting ping, this way if you don't see the ride as being profitable for you you let it go to someone who does without the rider having to re request the ride.


Lyft shows the rider destination, after you accept the ping you can see it in the Pax profile.

But still they don't pay enough to drive far for a small fare, it sucks for the Pax but unless Eeber and Lyft decide to pay for the distance traveled to pick up. I mentioned it in other postings if they paid the difference if you have to drive over 2.5 miles to do a pickup they will see a lot less cancellations.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Manotas said:


> Lyft shows the rider destination, after you accept the ping you can see it in the Pax profile.
> 
> But still they don't pay enough to drive far for a small fare, it sucks for the Pax but unless Eeber and Lyft decide to pay for the distance traveled to pick up. I mentioned it in other postings if they paid the difference if you have to drive over 2.5 miles to do a pickup they will see a lot less cancellations.


Not anymore they don't.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Then some customers would never get picked up, it is about the customer not you the driver.


They would get picked up eventually, with all these noobs.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Manotas said:


> Lyft shows the rider destination, after you accept the ping you can see it in the Pax profile.
> 
> But still they don't pay enough to drive far for a small fare, it sucks for the Pax but unless Eeber and Lyft decide to pay for the distance traveled to pick up. I mentioned it in other postings if they paid the difference if you have to drive over 2.5 miles to do a pickup they will see a lot less cancellations.


Don't accept a ping to begin with and you won't be at risk of deactivation. Simple


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

There have been times when I wanted the shorter fare, not the longer one. I'm often happy to take a ride that would be 10 minutes out of the way, but don't have time for an hour. I don't think it's unfair to ask, especially on Lyft where drivers can see destination if they are put in. Saying 'don't accept a ping' is silly because you can't account for the 5% of rides that would send you way off out of the way.

A true, working destination filter (perhaps combined with a time filter) would alleviate this quite easily but they don't want to do that so...


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Today I needed a ride to my doctors appointment so I open the lyft app, type in the necessary information and wait to be paired with a driver. Along comes this guy Gayth with a 4.6 rating....knowing already what was coming I waited.
> 
> Here it is...the text "Hi. This is lyft driver can I Know where u going???" That is it verbatim
> 
> ...


Wait, wait, wait......let me get this straight. Did these drivers not click on your picture and check the destination? I wonder what they saw on their end. Was it "Ask passenger for destination"?? OR do they not know how to use the lyft app?

I understand what you're saying about them delivering a poor pax experience, they shouldn't drive if they don't wanna do the short trips. I'm guessing this was somewhere in the east/south bay because of the 5 min wait times. It would never be 5 min in the city (rare). They should be used to driving 5 min for a pickup.

I just can't wrap my head around why you are so mad at their texts? I've recently started to cancel fares that don't have their destination entered. If you know you're going a short distance and the nearest driver is 5-20 min away, DO DRIVERS A FAVOR AND ENTER YOUR DESTINATION.

Saying that, I can't fault you because you obviously said that you entered all your information, so I'll assume you entered a destination. In that case, the drivers are morons and deserve to get reported. But if you purposefully didn't submit the info and you're getting mad at them for asking for your destination, then shame on you. Take uber where every drive is a surprise until they hit start. Don't inconvenience a lyft driver if you know how the system works and refuse to play by the rules. Drivers should have every advantage, they are the ones trying to make a living. Uber has the benefit of higher surge, lyft has the benefit of knowing the destination. If the two were combined, yes, some people would have little to no chance at all being picked up. They are intended to be a marketing feature to drivers.



Rick N. said:


> Not anymore they don't.


I haven't driven the last 4 days. I turned my app on yesterday to check PT and immediately received a ping. When I clicked the riders info, it displayed the pickup address, but didn't even list "Destination Address", with either an address or "Ask passenger for destination". Is this something new?


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

Why don't you enter a ****ing destination, is that so hard to do? As a driver you know how much it bothers not knowing where you heading and still you do it to the fellow drivers out there who are trying to make a living??? . You deserve to be kicked out of lyft platform.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

"...........so I open the lyft app, type in the necessary information.........."

So did you put in the destination??

I agree with Jenny01 but wanted to hold off on my opinion until you chimed in. If you did indeed come here to complain about drivers texting you for your drop off address, you deserve a ban yourself. Smfh


----------



## Ubersanjose (Apr 3, 2016)

Ya today I noticed you can't see their final destination in their profile. They must of caught on or somebody snitched


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Jenny01 said:


> Why don't you enter a &%[email protected]!*ing destination, is that so hard to do? As a driver you know how much it bothers not knowing where you heading and still you do it to the fellow drivers out there who are trying to make a living??? . You deserve to be kicked out of lyft platform.


I did you angry midget.....or cant you read?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I entered the destination...and what should it matter if I didnt? Are you buffoons getting paid to take passengers or getting paid to act like your poopy dont stink but we know the truth because your farts tell on you?

If you accept the ping you are agreeing to pick up the passenger....whether they are going 30 feet or 30 miles.....Dont want a trip? TURN OFF YOUR APP...doesnt seem really that hard to me


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I did you angry midget.....or cant you read?


So you're just posting a nonsense thread here. Are you some kind of stupid?? How some driver is gonna ask you for destination if you've already entered it!!!. Drivers like you, is the reason lyft and Uber drop the prices every other month. Too dumb to even notice it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Then some customers would never get picked up, it is about the customer not you the driver.


If a driver can't make money on the trip, why would you expect him or her to take it? People aren't driving Uber to "give back to the community". They are doing it to earn money and pay their bills.

Maybe you can convince local churches looking to do good works, or local hospitals that need to get their patients to their medical appointments to do something about this.


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

Jenny01 said:


> So you're just posting a nonsense thread here. Are you some kind of stupid?? How some driver is gonna ask you for destination if you've already entered it!!!. Drivers like you, is the reason lyft and Uber drop the prices every other month. Too dumb to even notice it.


I'm not sure if you noticed it or not but the ability to see the pax destination is no longer available on Lyft. It happened earlier this week and enough drivers complained and it was back. But yesterday the pax destination was no longer available.

For me, if I get a fellow driver, I'm picking them up no questions asked. And each time the ride was relaxed and they tipped generously.


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

eman1122 said:


> I'm not sure if you noticed it or not but the ability to see the pax destination is no longer available on Lyft. It happened earlier this week and enough drivers complained and it was back. But yesterday the pax destination was no longer available.
> 
> For me, if I get a fellow driver, I'm picking them up no questions asked. And each time the ride was relaxed and they tipped generously.


I drove yesterday and could see the rider destination as usual.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I continue to see them. Haven't noticed them gone. Maybe market specific or test run?


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

Jenny01 said:


> I drove yesterday and could see the rider destination as usual.





MattyMikey said:


> I continue to see them. Haven't noticed them gone. Maybe market specific or test run?


Then the two of you are the lucky ones.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-more-destination-listed-on-lyft.76293/


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

eman1122 said:


> Then the two of you are the lucky ones.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-more-destination-listed-on-lyft.76293/


Apparently. Any other drivers in Seattle run into this issue?


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Looks like UberPartnerDennis, although still a snitch, is not wholly wrong in blaming those 2 lyft drivers. Just do everyone a favor and stick to your namesake next time. 

I believe this needs a new thread under lyft. Seems like OC are the only ones to catch on. I can confirm destination isn't showing in the east bay area. I'll update when I drive in the city tonight, Lyft's home market


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

I have to agree with you jenny uber partber denn why are you wasting every ones time with your bs? Im sure your rating is 4.5 or below. Get in your car and get lost. I'm sure it wont be hard to do.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

eman1122 said:


> I'm not sure if you noticed it or not but the ability to see the pax destination is no longer available on Lyft. It happened earlier this week and enough drivers complained and it was back. But yesterday the pax destination was no longer available.
> 
> For me, if I get a fellow driver, I'm picking them up no questions asked. And each time the ride was relaxed and they tipped generously.


I agree, I love picking up fellow drivers. But it would also infuriate me to know they haven't put in a destination. Drivers are the ones who should know better. Apparently, it wasn't all his fault if lyft took away the ability to see destination.

What perplexes me is that some drivers act surprised when someone points out that you can see their destination from tapping on the riders profile. Are you kidding me? Whether you do this for a living or as a hobby, how do you not know every miniscule detail of your app?? I guess if you accept 100% of your rides it doesn't matter. Such ignorance and laziness


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

yucklyftline said:


> Looks like UberPartnerDennis, although still a snitch, is not wholly wrong in blaming those 2 lyft drivers. Just do everyone a favor and stick to your namesake next time.
> 
> I believe this needs a new thread under lyft. Seems like OC are the only ones to catch on. I can confirm destination isn't showing in the east bay area. I'll update when I drive in the city tonight, Lyft's home market


He snitched at least for a reason... To get $5.00 credit from Lyft for his next rides. That is part that does not pass the sniff test... Profiting off hurting your fellow drivers.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Jenny01 said:


> So you're just posting a nonsense thread here. Are you some kind of stupid?? How some driver is gonna ask you for destination if you've already entered it!!!. Drivers like you, is the reason lyft and Uber drop the prices every other month. Too dumb to even notice it.


You REALLY need to take a reading class...lol....Learn WHY they are asking for the destination .... gads.... are you some kind of stupid or something?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

canyon said:


> I have to agree with you jenny uber partber denn why are you wasting every ones time with your bs? Im sure your rating is 4.5 or below. Get in your car and get lost. I'm sure it wont be hard to do.


4.9 laughing boy...and only reason you are offended is because you are one the drivers I will eventually nail and get deactivated...know what the means? MORE RIDES FOR ME


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> He snitched at least for a reason... To get $5.00 credit from Lyft for his next rides. That is part that does not pass the sniff test... Profiting off hurting your fellow drivers.


Holding your fellow drivers accountable to do their job.....I entered the destination, if they couldnt see it, too bad....the reason they asked is because they were cherry picking rides.....my destination does not matter....what matter to you is that you accepted that ping, so follow through or go home.....short trip long trip....doesnt matter....you will get paid and I will tip you handsomely if you arent a jerk....I suspect you would get no tip from me


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If a driver can't make money on the trip, why would you expect him or her to take it? People aren't driving Uber to "give back to the community". They are doing it to earn money and pay their bills.
> 
> Maybe you can convince local churches looking to do good works, or local hospitals that need to get their patients to their medical appointments to do something about this.


Most drivers don't even know what it cost to run their own vehicles per mile. They quote things like the IRS mileage allowance. My point is they truly don't know what trips are profitable they just guess and assume.

If you drive Uber fulltime to pay your bills there goes mistake #1.

Part time supplement income only. if you work peak times and surges you don't need to worry about knowing the destination ahead of time or driving 15 minutes for a trio. Of course you are going to have to drive distances if you are working 2oclock on a Tuesday.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Holding your fellow drivers accountable to do their job.....I entered the destination, if they couldnt see it, too bad....the reason they asked is because they were cherry picking rides.....my destination does not matter....what matter to you is that you accepted that ping, so follow through or go home.....short trip long trip....doesnt matter....you will get paid and I will tip you handsomely if you arent a jerk....I suspect you would get no tip from me


That's the difference between uber and lyft. We can cherry pick by peeking at the destination. You sound like a very sour fart anyways. Keep spreading your awfully reeking karma and stick to uber. For someone to make a comment about willfully trying to deactivate another driver, is despicable. Part time or full time, we're all here trying to improve our lives in one way or another.

Uber/lyft have shown to be dishonorable and have yanked drivers around for a long time. Those guys who text you were playing by the rules and if they want to jeopardize their partner relationship, let em have a good run. But don't spread your poison and come on here trying to defend these ridesharing companies. That all drivers need to take every ride, short or long. No, you do not get to delegate who I pick up. YOU can have a perfect 100% acceptance rate, I'll stick to my barely 90% and hope that you're the 1 in 10 I cancel on


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

yucklyftline said:


> That's the difference between uber and lyft. We can cherry pick by peeking at the destination. You sound like a very sour fart anyways. Keep spreading your awfully reeking karma and stick to uber.


for you I will make a special trip into SF to get you to pick me up....I am thinking I could make a sport out of this...see how many drivers who piss off my passengers I can get deactivated


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

yucklyftline said:


> That's the difference between uber and lyft. We can cherry pick by peeking at the destination. You sound like a very sour fart anyways. Keep spreading your awfully reeking karma and stick to uber.


You admit to cherry picking and doing things crooked and you have the audacity to criticize drivers that play by rules?? That is some backwards azz thinking.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

BTW Yuck....if they had cancelled that would be a different story...but I cancelled them because I knew what was coming...that is I respond to the text, they say nothing, drive towards me for 5 minutes and either hit arrived and keep driving on my dime until I can contact lyft or they just drive away from me until I cancel. . I know the game because I follow you idjit drivers here and learn how I can use the customers you just made mad to get you deactivated.....dont want to hear it? Dont accept the ping to begin with...period


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

UberLou said:


> You admit to cherry picking and doing things crooked and you have the audacity to criticize drivers that play by rules?? That is some backwards azz thinking.


You call me looking at the destination cherry picking? If I'm working a guarantee that requires me to be in a certain geographical area, then yes, I don't want to be taken out of that zone where I'll have no chance to make that guarantee. That's exactly what they want.

So cherry picking is crooked? You know what, continue to accept 100% of your pings. Either you're really smart and only have your app on when it's surging or you're an idiot and accept every ping. Which one are you?


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> BTW Yuck....if they had cancelled that would be a different story...but I cancelled them because I knew what was coming...that is I respond to the text, they say nothing, drive towards me for 5 minutes and either hit arrived and keep driving on my dime until I can contact lyft or they just drive away from me until I cancel. . I know the game because I follow you idjit drivers here and learn how I can use the customers you just made mad to get you deactivated.....dont want to hear it? Dont accept the ping to begin with...period


Then you could have waited for them to drive in the opposite direction and after 5 min contacted lyft to dispute the charge and they would be in even more trouble for hitting arrive and being no where near the pickup location. Those drivers, if they continue to play that game, will be deactivated. I've never hit arrived and drove off looking for a measly $5.

I just can't believe I'm being called crooked. What a joke. I have a 4.98 rating and 1000+ rides. You don't get to this point by being crooked. I'll reserve what I truly feel the next time I pick up a Lou or a Dennis with a green bush in the background


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

yucklyftline said:


> Then you could have waited for them to drive in the opposite direction and after 5 min contacted lyft to dispute the charge and they would be in even more trouble for hitting arrive and being no where near the pickup location. Those drivers, if they continue to play that game, will be deactivated. I've never hit arrived and drove off looking for a measly $5.
> 
> I just can't believe I'm being called crooked. What a joke. I have a 4.98 rating and 1000+ rides. You don't get to this point by being crooked. I'll reserve what I truly feel the next time I pick up a Lou or a Dennis with a green bush in the background


All I say is PLEASE give me a reason to report you....thats all I ask


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> All I say is PLEASE give me a reason to report you....thats all I ask


I'll probably be the one getting $10 if your first post was truthful. You can continue to report drivers if you want. I agree with you that those drivers are creating a frustrating atmosphere for pax and I would be furious if my driver charged me $5 by driving in the opposite direction, but next time, but be more selective the next time you come on here saying you're looking to deactivate fellow drivers. It's a horribly jackass thing to say on a drivers forum. No one but UberLou will agree with you


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I don't get defending cherry picking. From the pax side of things, that's a legitimately bad experience. There's no other side to it really.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Volvonaut said:


> I don't get defending cherry picking. From the pax side of things, that's a legitimately bad experience. There's no other side to it really.


Another clueless driver...... here we go. Don't you know nothing in this world is in black and white. In this case, there 3 sides to the story. The rider, driver, and the tech company.

If lyft allows me to look up your final destination through my app and I don't want to carry you as my passenger, I'll cancel. All the other shenanigans I'm not defending. If I'm leaving to my other job or have somewhere else to be, I also don't want a 1 hour ride in the opposite direction. If the destination filter worked even 10% of the time, maybe I wouldn't have to do this. If I have to wait at the tnc lot at the airport for an hour only to have to take a pax across the street where he parked his car, you can bet I'd rather call to find out where they're going. There are legitimate reasons to call a rider who hasn't inputted their address.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Manotas said:


> Lyft shows the rider destination, after you accept the ping you can see it in the Pax profile.


I get the impression from reading this thread that there are some regions of the country where the passenger's destination is NOT shown after the passenger's ride request is accepted?? That would be maddening!

There might come a time in some markets when Lyft won't even show the passenger pick-up location until after the ride is accepted. (PING! Joe needs a ride. We'll tell you where he is after you accept his ride request. Want him or not? You got 10 seconds to decide.)


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Unlike the OP and first few responses, I'm thrilled that drivers are catching on and cherry picking rides. It's the only way to make this crap "job" worthwhile.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Unlike the OP and first few responses, I'm thrilled that drivers are catching on and cherry picking rides. It's the only way to make this crap "job" worthwhile.


Exactly, this whole thing is a game. If a rider is pinging drivers over 5 min away, and is getting cancelled on, that's the market saying I don't want to pick you up at current rates. Add PT or surge to the mix and I won't mind driving to you as much.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

yucklyftline said:


> I'll probably be the one getting $10 if your first post was truthful. You can continue to report drivers if you want. I agree with you that those drivers are creating a frustrating atmosphere for pax and I would be furious if my driver charged me $5 by driving in the opposite direction, but next time, but be more selective the next time you come on here saying you're looking to deactivate fellow drivers. It's a horribly jackass thing to say on a drivers forum. No one but UberLou will agree with you


they both accepted the ping, I had entered my destination and if they couldnt see it...not my problem....Dont want to take a ride? Don't accept the ping...PERIOD....now had they cancelled the system would have rerouted me to the next available driver and it would not have been so frustrating, but FFS my point throughout this whole thread is that they knew I was a driver....the profile picture is unique with the background...Dont pull this crap on fellow drivers....and if you do, expect the fellow driver to go on a campaign to stop the practice since I know the frustration my PAX feel when they get the same chit pulled on them. This practice has GOT TO STOP...making the PAX cancel is BS .. you dont want the ride, YOU cancel and take the hit


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> they both accepted the ping, I had entered my destination and if they couldnt see it...not my problem....Dont want to take a ride? Don't accept the ping...PERIOD....now had they cancelled the system would have rerouted me to the next available driver and it would not have been so frustrating, but FFS my point throughout this whole thread is that they knew I was a driver....the profile picture is unique with the background...Dont pull this crap on fellow drivers....and if you do, expect the fellow driver to go on a campaign to stop the practice since I know the frustration my PAX feel when they get the same chit pulled on them. This practice has GOT TO STOP...making the PAX cancel is BS .. you dont want the ride, YOU cancel and take the hit


The fact you are a driver is besides the point. They risk getting reported by taking the ping and not cancelling, no matter who it is. They know that. And they still do it. Why? Because this whole thing is about playing within the confine of the rules. Is it right? Absolutely not. But if lyft takes away the ability to see the destination, then it's all fair game.

Where I draw the line is when they hit arrive and drive off. That's wrong. I picked up a pax once who cried in my back seat because a driver had just done that to her. I couldn't believe the bastard had the nerve to pull it off. The pickup location was on a quiet one way residential. There was no reason to unless she lied to me and wasn't out in the allotted 5 min. Her fault then. I educated her in case she misunderstood what happened and took her word that she was out on time.

Chasing pdb is creating a system where drivers accept and hope the pax cancel. That's just the way it is. You can call it what you want. The only way to make it stop is removing those drivers from the system if they do it enough times. You take away the destination, and the practice will pervade the system.

Maybe you would have been more lenient had they called instead of text. Or had they been more professional in the text they sent. Or had a valid reason other than a cold hearted "where's your destination?". You know how hard it is to be a driver. That's why some are shocked at your comments.

I take back what I said earlier about you coming to a public forum and calling fellow drivers out. Your rant has a place and we're all the more informed for it. It takes spelling these situations out to understand where you as a person stand on the issue. As a driver, I may be forced to have a pax cancel if I'm sitting on 90% with 99 rides at 4:45am Monday morning. If I need the ride and destination is irrelevant to me at the time, I would take you no questions asked. If it's a PT ride, destination may not be a huge factor. If I'm in a PT zone and I think your ping is on the outskirts of that zone, I may be reluctant to follow through with the ride. Some areas are in dead end regions of a city and there may only be one way out, again, I'd be happy to take you. If I am working a guarantee and picking you up may potentially negate an hour or two, then no, that is not fair to me. If I'm waiting for an hour at the tnc lot, no, I'm not going to drive you across the street and then head back to the lot and wait for another hour just to average $2.50 an hour. Not gonna happen. If I have somewhere to be and don't know where I'll end up by taking you, I will call and be upfront with my situation. I'm not a cab. This is rideshare. I choose who I pick up. Not you...........My car. My rules. My money.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

yucklyftline said:


> Another clueless driver......


wew



yucklyftline said:


> Don't you know nothing in this world is in black and white. In this case, there 3 sides to the story. The rider, driver, and the tech company.


Yes, the drivers referenced in the OP have been spoiled by a Lyft-only feature which is being scrapped for obvious reasons. The reason it's even possible to report this and that it would have consequences is because it creates a garbage passenger experience.



yucklyftline said:


> If I'm leaving to my other job or have somewhere else to be, I also don't want a 1 hour ride in the opposite direction.


Then turn off the app, it's not hard. You don't really need that $2.67 ride that bad. A filter working sounds nice, but you know it doesn't and you know the job description. When you're actually planning on doing it, set aside some time. You all can count on some diverse destinations and it's a rare night they honestly make that much of a difference to your hourly average. Anyone counting on fantasy picks for destinations and riders, maybe this job really isn't for you.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

If you guys are so concerned with "the passenger experience," then drive em around for free and give em food and drink on the way. Me, I'm more interested in my ability to make a decent living. If giving passengers a good experience aligns with that goal, then passengers get a good experience and we both win. Otherwise, I care about their experiences about as much as they care about me getting paid... which is to say, hardly.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> for you I will make a special trip into SF to get you to pick me up....I am thinking I could make a sport out of this...see how many drivers who piss off my passengers I can get deactivated


It's pretty clear now you're just a troll. I wonder if what you said in the OP actually happened. Now I doubt it.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Volvonaut said:


> wew
> 
> Yes, the drivers referenced in the OP have been spoiled by a Lyft-only feature which is being scrapped for obvious reasons. The reason it's even possible to report this and that it would have consequences is because it creates a garbage passenger experience.
> 
> Then turn off the app, it's not hard. You don't really need that $2.67 ride that bad. A filter working sounds nice, but you know it doesn't and you know the job description. When you're actually planning on doing it, set aside some time. You all can count on some diverse destinations and it's a rare night they honestly make that much of a difference to your hourly average. Anyone counting on fantasy picks for destinations and riders, maybe this job really isn't for you.


And what about my other scenarios? You failed to make a logical argument in the one you chose. Case in point. The fantasy rides makes this all worth it. And without divulging strategies, a 250% PT ride can take you 4 blocks or 40 miles. Don't discount the fantasy rides.

I just did a 2 hour stint in the east bay, without being privy to the destination before pickup. I don't know if it'll be different in the city, I'll report back.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> It's pretty clear now you're just a troll. I wonder if what you said in the OP actually happened. Now I doubt it.


Well aren't you special? Enjoy your fantasy


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> View attachment 39937


And the others?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

What difference does it make? I am not posting their profile pictures because it has my address on it


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Apparently. Any other drivers in Seattle run into this issue?


I can only see Lyft Line destinations now 
Do you have your phone set to auto update? maybe yours didn't update Monday?


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Today I needed a ride to my doctors appointment so I open the lyft app, type in the necessary information and wait to be paired with a driver. Along comes this guy Gayth with a 4.6 rating....knowing already what was coming I waited.
> 
> Here it is...the text "Hi. This is lyft driver can I Know where u going???" That is it verbatim
> 
> ...


My car dont move for under $15 bucks, i am quite frank to,i call and ask where your going if its to small.I will tell you that trip is not worth my time and you can stop wasting drivers time and walk your lazy arse to mcdonalds.I dont give a shite about you,lyft or uber nobody is gonna force me to work for pennies especially when hungry mouths need to be fed.F.YI Your not my fellow driver


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Good for you calling him out.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

This is a business i will avoid lazy $5 pukes like the plague, Uber s customers dont give a rats arse about us and i dont give a shite about them either.DOG EAT DOG BIZ


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I agree, this is a business, but I'll state the obvious in order to play consumer advocate: You'd have to cross lines to min-max the hell out of perfect rides. There's an entire variety of strategies you could use, but it's all a question of how far a driver wants to take it. My happy medium is knowing when to turn off the app or ignore a low percentage of pings, and from there I'm getting a good balance of great drives and grind work. I avoid college campuses a lot of the time and I position myself ideally. It just seems clear to me at the point you're screwing with a passenger, which definitely is what's demonstrated in the subject of this thread, you're screwing up. So I would never advocate a lack of strategic app usage, but you can't be in this business and think you're above a little tedium 100% of the time.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> If you guys are so concerned with "the passenger experience," then drive em around for free and give em food and drink on the way. Me, I'm more interested in my ability to make a decent living. If giving passengers a good experience aligns with that goal, then passengers get a good experience and we both win. Otherwise, I care about their experiences about as much as they care about me getting paid... which is to say, hardly.


Pax experience should be getting pax from point A to point using the most direct route, in a clean car.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Lets see drive 10 minutes to drive this little ungrateful mellenial pos to mcdonalds for $5 and encourage them to use uber 5 times a day at $4 a pop
or
Put food in my childrens mouth by gaming the system


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Volvonaut said:


> I agree, this is a business, but I'll state the obvious in order to play consumer advocate: You'd have to cross lines to min-max the hell out of perfect rides. There's an entire variety of strategies you could use, but it's all a question of how far a driver wants to take it. My happy medium is knowing when to turn off the app or ignore a low percentage of pings, and from there I'm getting a good balance of great drives and grind work. I avoid college campuses a lot of the time and I position myself ideally. It just seems clear to me at the point you're screwing with a passenger, which definitely is what's demonstrated in the subject of this thread, you're screwing up. So I would never advocate a lack of strategic app usage, but you can't be in this business and think you're above a little tedium 100% of the time.


How is this messing with the client all they have to do is keep ordering until they find a non-for profit driver to take up the street(not a big inconvience)
Its not like your making them drive 15minutes and 4 miles for $3.60


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Haha true. This whole idea that the customer is god has gotten way out of hand.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Again I have to add I really take issue with 'don't take the ping if you won't take the ride', because you DON'T know where the ride will end up. I am not going to drive an hour out of my way when I have somewhere to be in an hour. And saying log off because it might happen, where do you draw the line?


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Again I have to add I really take issue with 'don't take the ping if you won't take the ride', because you DON'T know where the ride will end up. I am not going to drive an hour out of my way when I have somewhere to be in an hour. And saying log off because it might happen, where do you draw the line?


Exactly. Where do you draw the line. If I get a pick up going to San Jose from the city in rush hour, that could easily be an hour down and an hour and a half back up = 2.5 hours? You want me to end my shift 2.5 hours early in hopes I can make it to my next engagement? No.

How different is that when the pax gets in my car, I hit start trip, and to my shock I see a destination 3 hours out of my way? So I'm supposed to politely ask the person to exit the car? Where's your customer experience now.......

Calling and texting has a place, that's what I've been trying to argue all along. Some don't seem to think it's kosher. Tough luck


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uber fool said:


> How is this messing with the client all they have to do is keep ordering until they find a non-for profit driver to take up the street(not a big inconvience)
> Its not like your making them drive 15minutes and 4 miles for $3.60


PDB? Guarantees? Tips?

Minfares are useful. Just dont sit places that'll ping you with far away minfares

Driving a school kid home on a Lyft minfare can net you $6-7 (PDB & tip) to $16-17 (20 guarantee hour, PDB)... 3-7x more than a uX minfare


----------

